

Tech CEO Who Allegedly Hit His GF 117 Times Shares His Side Of The Story - frankphilips
http://www.chahal.com/can-you-handle-the-truth

======
sgentle
"Thee tape in question that was thrown was also bullshit. If anything, it
actually made the SFPD look bad"

"I didn’t hit her 117 times, injure her, or cause any trauma as the UCSF
medical reports clearly document"

"The girl in question here, was herself so appalled by the false allegations
made by the police, that she agreed to be photographed to demonstrate that
there were no bruises or injuries."

For someone who is making a lot of evidence-based claims, I notice a
remarkable lack of supporting evidence. Surely the video mentioned would
contain airtight proof that he didn't "hit, injure, or cause trauma". It would
be the goal of an innocent man to get the video into the public eye as soon as
possible.

My prediction is that he will not release the video.

------
jstepka
Let's see the video then. It's your own private recording system throughout
your apartment. I'm sure we can judge from that what the real take is. Maybe
it wasn't 117 times but I'm guessing you had a good go at going way over the
line. Just because the evidence was thrown out doesn't mean you didn't do it.

------
jgeorge
My father taught me at a young age to question overly specific statements of
denial.

"I didn't hit her 117 times" says nothing. It implies "zero" but its just as
easily "116" or "118" or more.

------
markmassie
Did this guy seriously use the American Dream as a reason not to hate him?

